# Gameday Thread 3/17/04 Portland at Indiana



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

<center><img src="http://www.nba.com/blazers/images/blazers_logo.gif">Portland at Indiana <img src="http://www.nba.com/pacers/images/pacers_logo.gif">


<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_damon_stoudamire.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_derek_anderson.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_miles.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_zach_randolph.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_theo_ratliff.jpg">
<center>Vs.</center>
<center><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jamaal_tinsley.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_reggie_miller.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ron_artest.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jermaine_oneal.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jeff_foster.jpg"></center>



*Official Game Thread*

*Portland Trailblazers (33-33) at the Indiana Pacers (49-17)*

*Time:* Wednesday 4:00 P.M. PT

*Standings:* Pacers 49-17, first in central, first in East; Blazers are 33-33, 10th in West, 3rd in Pacific.

*Last Time Out:* Pacers lost 97-95 in OT. Zach Randolph has 34 points and 9 rebound.

*Pacers Probable Starters:*
PG: Jamaal TINSLEY (8.4ppg, 5.5apg)
SG: Reggie MILLER (10.3ppg, 3.2apg)
C: Jeff FOSTER (5.0ppg, 7.2rpg)
PF: Jermaine O'NEAL (20.6ppg, 10.2rpg, 2.7bpg)
SF: Ron ARTEST (17.8ppg, 5.2rpg, 3.9apg, 2.0spg)

*6th Man:* Al HARRINGTON (12.9ppg, 6.3rpg)

*Blazers Probable Starters:*
PG: Damon STOUDAMIRE (13.1 ppg, 6.2 apg)
SG: Derek ANDERSON (13.2 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 4.0 apg)
C: Theo RATLIFF (7.8 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 3.41 bpg)
PF: Zach RANDOLPH (20.4ppg, 10.80 rpg)
SF: Darius MILES (10.1 ppg, 4.6 rpg)

*6th Man:* Shareef ABDUR-RAHIM (18.0 ppg, 8.5rpg)

*Game Notes:* The Blazers have been on a role lately, will we be able to take them down? How will Tinsley, Bender, and Harrington do? Who will do better, O'Neal or Randolph?

*Season Series:* Blazers 1-0

*Last Meeting:* Portland won 97-95 in OT, Zach Randolph tore us apart.


*My Guess the Score Contest*

Thoughts?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why is Darius Miles starting over Shareef? And when i was predicting JO's stats in guess the score, i forgot all about randolph drawing fouls on him, and theo rejecting his shots. This new Portland team seems kind of scary. I'm thinking now this'll be a closer game than i thought with Reggie or Artest having to be the savior.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Why is Darius Miles starting over Shareef? And when i was predicting JO's stats in guess the score, i forgot all about randolph drawing fouls on him, and theo rejecting his shots. This new Portland team seems kind of scary. I'm thinking now this'll be a closer game than i thought with Reggie or Artest having to be the savior.


I looked at their last box score and it looked like Darius started over him, dunno why, but it's been working towards their success.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Jermaine will lead Indiana to victory in this one, and have a field day against the defensively challenged Zach Randolph, and he should also have some added motivation playing against his former team. 103-88 Pacers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I can't wait to watch this on ESPN tomorrow, I never get to watch the Pacers since they're rarely televised nationally.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hmm i think pacers 96-89 miller leads pacers with 19 points, 3-6 from downtown and oneal with 13 rebounds


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I can't wait to watch this on ESPN tomorrow, I never get to watch the Pacers since they're rarely televised nationally.


I don't get to watch too many games either and sadly, won't be able to do it tomorrow either. I have to work 4pm til 9pm and we're getting a huge snow storm so the drive home will be slow. I wish this was a 8pm start instead of 7, then i would be able to see the 2nd half. Oh well.

I think Pacers will come and dominate. O'Neal and Artest will be the stars. I also wouldn't be suprised if Freddy Jones doesn't have a big game either. Portland seems slow to me, Jones could have a 20pt game which would be a career high for him.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

This will be a big challenge for the Blazers. Winning 2 of 3 on this trip already I think they will be ready for the challenge, 
I say Portland by four 92-88. We need this game bad and with a few "easier" games on our schedule I believe this is circled as a must win.

I hope Freddie do well (good old Oregon Duck) and we walk out victorious from Conseco Field.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I hope it's an exciting game. 

It will be if the Blazers can bring the play that has them 9-2 against divison leaders this year including 3-1 against Sacramento.

Still only 1 game over .500

Strange but true.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> I hope it's an exciting game.
> 
> It will be if the Blazers can bring the play that has them 9-2 against divison leaders this year including 3-1 against Sacramento.
> ...


Yeah, I noticed you guys have just beat the Kings and T'Wolves, Damon seems to be tearing it up, I heard he was mad because people only know him as a pothead? Is that true?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We got stormed by Blazers fans in this topic, 11 votes for the Blazers winning, better not come true.:uhoh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed you guys have just beat the Kings and T'Wolves, Damon seems to be tearing it up, I heard he was mad because people only know him as a pothead? Is that true?


Well, I know a Portland reporter gave Damon the chance to prove he was clean by taking a random drug test sometime during the season. The reporter randomly showed up in the locker room after a practice a couple weeks ago with his testing kit and asked if he was still willing, Damon took the test and passed.

Shows that he is clean now, but it also shows that it was really bothering him that people thought of him that way. I don't really think that has anything to do with his play though. He still is wildly inconsistant, but he's starting to step up as a team leader and is taking his job as the captain seriously.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I know a Portland reporter gave Damon the chance to prove he was clean by taking a random drug test sometime during the season. The reporter randomly showed up in the locker room after a practice a couple weeks ago with his testing kit and asked if he was still willing, Damon took the test and passed.
> ...


Yeah that was real cool of him to do that. I saw the story on ESPNews. Apparently, the Players Union told him not to do it but he said his personal image in the community in Portland means more then the union. 

We gotta watch out for Theo Ratliff too though. Guy is an animal as a shot blocker.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that was real cool of him to do that. I saw the story on ESPNews. Apparently, the Players Union told him not to do it but he said his personal image in the community in Portland means more then the union.
> ...


That's cool of Damon, I hope he continues to do good, well except for tonight. We do gotta watch out for Ratliff, that guys can block people at will.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

As much as I am a die hard Blazer fan, the Pacers are probably 2nd on my fave list right now. I can't wait to watch this game either, it'll be a goody... the Blazers are on a roll right now and Indiana is one of the better teams in the league and the matchups will be great. It'll be nice to see my main man Freddy playing against the team I've grown up with.

PS: Nice work on the game thread TicN9NeZ8, I like all the cool pics and the way that you set it all up. Very nice.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> As much as I am a die hard Blazer fan, the Pacers are probably 2nd on my fave list right now. I can't wait to watch this game either, it'll be a goody... the Blazers are on a roll right now and Indiana is one of the better teams in the league and the matchups will be great. It'll be nice to see my main man Freddy playing against the team I've grown up with.
> 
> PS: Nice work on the game thread TicN9NeZ8, I like all the cool pics and the way that you set it all up. Very nice.


Yup, this is going to be a very good game, and I finally get to watch the Pacers since it's nationally televised! It kinda sux being a Pacers fan and living on the West Coast. 

Thanx about the thread, credit goes to MillerTime for the text, well at least the layout, I used his thread as a template, and I got the idea for the pics and stuff off of some of the game threads on the Raptors board.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

yea this layout is tight to use for each game


i think pacers will take it
93-86


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

zach will come to play, it his homecoming, so he always gets up for the pacers, these are my two favorite for this reason and usually i don't care who wins as long as zach has a great game, but the blazers need this one for the playoffs so go blazers! also, my sister's group is singing the national anthem, and i am pretty sure is participating in the halftime show.. anyway.. go zach, and happy st. patricks day everyone!


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

oh yeah, and of course i have great seats this one. :woot:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers are blowing them out right now, Tins has 5 pts, 5 asts, and 2 steals!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Now they're doing bad cuz the Blazers are on a run and Anthony Johnson isn't doing to well at PG, we need our starters back in.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

The game is on ESPN. Hell yeah. I get to watch the 2nd half. We will win now. Everytime I catch a game on TV we win. Yeah I am supersticious. Looks like the Pacers fell apart in the 2nd qtr. I hate stupid questions.

"What happened in the 2nd qtr Reggie?"

He should of said, "Oh we just decided to stop playing, you know we dont really care." 

What can you say to a question like that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I didn't see the 1st quarter, i tuned in with about 4 or 5 minutes to go in the half and might i say we played good offense but were constantly fouled, i hate theo ratliff, but he could be the missing part to a pacers dynasty We just can't hit much of anything, our offense consists of a drive and dish, everyone's scared to take it in on theo, he keeps rejecting jermaine. Our defense isn't too great either, we've allowed too many 2nd quarter points, and are being called for fouls every time on defense. All you guys should get FSN and watch from there, Clark Kellogg is much much better than Bill Walton:yes:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I wish I could get FSN for Indy. All I get is the Detroit FSN since I live in Michigan.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I wish I could get FSN for Indy. All I get is the Detroit FSN since I live in Michigan.


The game is on ESPN.........hurry your missing a great game!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinsley has fallen off the radar, Artest is impressing me with his left hand, JO has had a couple of nasty dunks and Zach Randolph is unstoppable.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice 3 Reggie. Who said we should sit Reggie?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

We win! Awesome game and awesome performances by everyone, Ratliff really impressed me.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Portland is absolutely adverse to taking good shots and getting back on D, I don't know how many gimme baskets Indy got on the fast break tonight due to flat out lazy defense. I like Mo Cheeks, but I think he's lost his team. For a team trying to grab the last playoff spot, you'd think they'd play a little harder.

The game was sloppy as hell, but after the Blazers went on their run in the 2nd quarter it was close the whole way and pretty entertaining. I thought Reggie shot the Pacers out of their rythem with his play in the 2nd quarter, but luckily Derek Anderson was even worse throughout the whole game. If the Blazers ever find a guard that can actually shoot I think they could be a pretty good team again.

Ron played well,, but for fantasy purposes I was hoping he'd at least get 1 steal, expecially against the turnover prone Blazer guards.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't believe Jermaine's dunk got on the Sportcenter top 10 over the Bender drive and fadeaway slam. That was an awesome dunk.


----------

